
I analyzed 40k makers on ProductHunt for diversity - stephsmithio
https://femake.tech
======
stephsmithio
I've recently become a lot more involved in the ProductHunt community and
really wanted to know what the gender representation was like in the
community. I decided to scrape all of the makers and products created since
the platform was started and see what the data said.

After processing over 40k names and manually checking over 8k for accuracy, I
put together FeMake including stats like % of females each year, average
upvotes, average products launched, etc.

I also wrote about the process, my take on the data, and why I think this
matters here: [https://medium.com/@stephsmith74/femake-understanding-
inclus...](https://medium.com/@stephsmith74/femake-understanding-inclusion-in-
making-460949b3d76a)

~~~
morajabi
How long took you to collect the data and analyze and filter them?

------
dinkydani
Beautiful visualisations! How did you get the data?

